# Riley's First Haircut



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well tomorrow is the big day, Riley is getting his first hair cut. I am very nervous and hope the groomer pays very good attention to my notes and pictures I am bringing. Here are some pictures I just took of him. These pictures really do not show that good what a mess his coat has become from Monte chewing and pulling on him. Wish us luck!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Riley is a good looking boy! You're right! I don't see anything wrong in those pics. He's just handsome, handsome, handsome! I'm sure he is going to look great. Hang in there!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Summer hair cuts are great for summer agility. I will keep my finger's crossed it turns out exactly as you want it!

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh he just looks so cute. I'm sure your groomer will do a great job if you've got pictures and notes. Just tell her to call you if she has questions.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Riley is so handsome Leeann. I will sending out positive vibes to protect Riley tomorrow from wayward scissors. He will be adorable.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> *Riley is so handsome Leeann. I will sending out positive vibes to protect Riley tomorrow from wayward scissors. He will be adorable.*


*
*
and sending a few more positive vibes from me too!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck! Riley is a handsome boy and short or long coat, he will remain a handsome boy!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Riley is a very handsome boy. I know what you mean, Delilah has almost completely ruined Sam's coat. I'm sure he will look wonderful. Try not to worry too much. :hug:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hope it all turns out just the way you want! Is there any way they can just cut out the mats and not do any shaving?


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Is there any way they can just cut out the mats and not do any shaving?


IF ONLY! :frusty:

I haven't been fortunate enough to find a groomer who will actually take the time to do that! I know there are great groomers out there...just not around here, I'm convinced...

Riley is a beautiful Hav!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Riley is drop dead gorgeous, I'm sure a hair cut will only enhance his features.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Riley looks wonderful! From the photos, it is hard to see any damage. What a pretty boy!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

He is a gorgeous little guy and he has great hair! love it!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Can't wait to see 'after' pics. Riley is so handsome! Such a shame that the other pups tend to tear the hair up so much. You dont' want to stop a Hav from having fun, after all ! 

Courage, Leeann!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

:biggrin1:
hubba hubba !


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am sure it will turn out great!!!!! Jillee says that it will be fun and not too worry. I am sure he will be just as handsome when he comes home!!!!!! Hey going to see some puppies tommorow....you might want to call me when you get home!!!! Hugs to you and Riley!!!!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

He is sooo beautiful! I'm sure he will look amazing no matter how the groomer does the cut!
Can't wait for the pics!!! Good luck, buddy!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Riley is just gorgeous and from the pictures his hair looks perfect. I am sending positive vibes for a great haircut. 

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Goodluck to Riley!! 
Beamer sends some love humps!









Ryan


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Good luck to Riley...can't wait to see the afters! 



> Beamer sends some love humps!


 ound:ound:ound:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ryan you are sooo crazy.....I took a double take...hahahaha


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Leeann, I dreamed I already saw the 'after' pics and he looked FABULOUS! Everything will be fine, can't wait to see his new do!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Can't wait to see your cutie all spiffed up.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

We can't wait to see the outcome . . . he will be a new stud muffin!!

Ryan, you are a bad, bad boy . . . :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Good luck today Riley!!! Leeanne, if you are hyperventilating while waiting you can give me a call -- I am working from home today. But he is going to look smashing!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You guys are all so sweet, Riley is still at the groomer. Me and Monte went to visit some family to stay busy. I really have a good feeling about this groomer and guess what while I was dropping him off there was another havanese that came in behind us.. She was adorable and had heard this groomer was great so was making her fisrt appointment also.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Perfect.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh I can't wait to see how things are going!!! talk to ya soon!!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Riley is one gorgeous looking boy - I am so sure he will look so sweet! I can't wait to see how he looks


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am waiting....can't wait to see Jillee's brother!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I am waiting too Megan they said they would call around noon. I'm really getting nervous now. ring phone would ya.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

it is me calling


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm certain Ry-guy will be adorable sporting a new doo! I'm eager to see the pix!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I can't wait to come and see how handsome he looks...mommy is coming to get you!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

This little bugger is refusing to let me take some pictures...

Is there such a thing of a groomer not taking off enough? And then taking too much off his bangs? Overall I am happy but I would change a few things the next time.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Ha! I love that look in the second picture! Riley has such beautiful eyes! I think he looks great, but yes, it doesn't look like she took off very much. He does look nice and clean and even, though, he's just beautiful! I really like the way his legs and feet turned out too.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ohhh DH is going to come home and say I thought you were cutting him... I can hear him now...


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, I think he turned out great!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

And yea, some don't take off enough. Example A.
Let this be a reminder, that no matter how bad you think your dog looks after a grooming. It can be MUCH worse. 
Cooper after the first time he was at a groomer ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That last picture of Riley with the head tilt?ADORABLE!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh Leeann I think he looks great!!!!! Such a handsome little man!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Leeann- Riley turned out great! The last time I had Maddie groomed, I didn't think they took off enough either, but took a little too much off the hind legs. I guess you can't get perfection. But your groomer did a wonderful job! Most groomers take off way too much. I'd rather have too little done than that anytime. Take these adorable pictures of Riley into her next time, and give her any new instructions. I find that no matter how many times a groomer grooms your dog, they forget your original instructions or how the dog looked last time. After this grooming, Riley looks just as adorable as before his cut, and those eyes are so beautiful!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhh those eyes!!!! I am in love!!! he looks great Leeann. If you want more off the body though - you could take him back she would probably take a little more off for free (I have had to do that) In a way, if you are going to have a relationship with her she may help to do it while it is fresh in her and your mind... But he looks fantastic,


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It looks like his rough ends are cut off and that's good! It gives him a neater, fresher look. The bangs look a little crooked, are they? I do love the way she has his face framed though. You can see his handsome eyes. 

Omg, who can forget about poor Cooper's cut?!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow - he looks great. I agree that it's better to have to little taken than too much.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwww....he's adorable!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Riley looks handsome! Beamer just has a grooming the week before. Same as Riley, they did not take to much off, so he looks almost the same.. lol

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the second photo as well!
He is adorable!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well this way you can always ask for more next time! It is nice how you can see his eyes!

Amanda


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the way Riley looks, remember anything you don't like will grow back in no time.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Riley, you are one handsome dude!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Leeann, he looks SO CUTE! Those bangs cracked me up, LOL, because it still looks so 'fresh' I guess. But I'm sure it will look more natural by the WE. I agree, I'd rather have them not cut enough rather than too much!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leeann, I think Riley looks great. At least he's not bald like Kodi was. I didn't even recognize Kodi when he got groomed. Here's kodi's new bangs.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Riley has such beautiful eyes. I agree the bangs look a little crooked, but they will grow. Handsome boy.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kodi looks adorable!! Michele that is a great photo.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Riley looks very handsome.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Whew . . . it turned out great! Riley looks wonderful, still has fur and looks like a Hav instead of a poodle. Better too long than shorn sheep. He actually looks about the length of Jackson now (who is 6 months today!! arty I love the bangs . . . looks like he has his own little built-in sun visor. Those bangs may the hardest thing of all to know what to do . . . too long, too short, top knot, no top knot . . . :frusty: Let us know DH's reaction . . .


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Leann,
I think Riley looks extremely handsome:biggrin1: You must be so relieved the groomer didn't take off too much!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Leeann, Riley is adorable as always. I think the groomer did a great job.

When I took Tessa in for a bang trim my groomer did the very same bang cut. It must be in the "Grooming Bangs 101 Manual". LOL! How do you like them? I think I will tell my groomer to work on them a little bit, maybe not so straight across?

Overall you must be very pleased! He's such a cutie!

P.S. And Kodi...that pic could melt the coldest of hearts


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

We *definitely* have some gorgeous "man Havs" on this Forum...:whoo:

Don't know how many of you watch "Family Guy" (my husband makes me watch it...), but there's an episode where Stewie and Brian are building a house. Stewie tells Brian to use the "stud-finder" to put up the walls, but before he hands it to Brian, he sweeps the stud-finder in front of himself and says, "BEEP! BEEP! Yes, it's working!" ound:ound:

I'm thinking the stud-finder would be beeping like crazy with some of these pups! They are beautiful.

*Beep-beep eace:*!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann, he came out sooooo cute! Just my opinion, but I would much rather have too long than too short especially for the first cut with a new groomer. By the weekend, I'm sure the look of his bangs will soften and he really came out great!! :whoo: It looks like this groomer at least knew what she was doing and tried to do the cut as you liked it. Perhaps she didn't quite understand what you wanted as you expressed, but it appears she is a good groomer! Next time around you will get closer to what you want. The grooming nightmares seem to happen with groomers that really don't have a clue how to cut a dog. Riley looks great!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, Riley looks very handsome! The bangs do look a little weird - perhaps rounded out they would look better? But I'm sure that when they grow out a bit they will look fantastic! Riley's eyes are GORGEOUS. He sure is a beauty.

Can I give out any more compliments on this amazing boy you think?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all the nice coments and support during this first time ordeal for us. I am so glad everyone else is seeing what I am seeing with his bang, I guess I didnt explain the Sierra style well enough ound: Michele I love Kodi's new bangs that is exactly what I wanted not straight across like some have mentioned. Oh well they will grow out, hopefully fast.

We just got back from agility, it was funny how he looked like he was jumping so much higher than normal with the under carriage missing LOL. 

You guys are all so sweet thank you again


----------



## Obiwanhavanese (May 29, 2007)

Riley looks a lot like our Obi. I do most of the trimming myself, and try to keep his coat manageable.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Leann, Riley looks great - at least your groomer didn't go hog wild! I think for that FIRST haircut, less drastic is good - you can get used to it.

Katie gave Lincoln his first cut when he was about a year old (his coat was damaged from silicone products) and he looked great. After I got used to it, I cut him down even shorter after that. But to have gone that short the first time would have been to DRASTIC for me.

Katie told me she cuts little angles into the bangs so they look more like this:
VVVVVVVVV

rather than a line straight across. Maybe you can PM her (MopTop Havanese) if you want to give it a go yourself with a pair of scissors!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Riley looks awesome! Thats a great cut. We need to make a downloadable pdf of good puppy or longer cuts. It would be great to show vets.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Riley looks awesome! Thats a great cut. We need to make a downloadable pdf of good puppy or longer cuts. It would be great to show vets.


:whoo:Yes Please!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Riley looks awesome! Thats a great cut. We need to make a downloadable pdf of good puppy or longer cuts. It would be great to show vets.


Thanks Melissa you just reminded me.

I need to send a special thanks out to Jeanne for allowing me to take pictures of Maddie in her long puppy cut last summer to my groomers for a referance.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Riley looks great! I love the last picture with him cocking his head - cute, cute, cute...


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

oh Riley looks smashing!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Riley looks adorable! I think it is better to take off too little than too much, you cant do anything if they cut it too short. He is a cutie!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Riley looks great! Your groomer did a great job.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I think your groomer really listened to you!!! body longer, legs short and stream lined.... I really think she listened well!! Riley looks sooooo handsome!! The tilted head and then those eyes!!

I agree that explaining Sierra Style Cut bangs isn't easy....did I forget to send you /did you ask for the mini-tutorial to be send to you? So you could print them enlarged?

What was said about the V's is exactly what I mean! I just never though of using that analogy!! However I don't cut vvvvvvvvv I cut vvVVvVvVVvvVvVVv I need a third size V hahahaha!

hhmmm someone else wanted it send as well, I am so sorry.....my memory is a siff..... please PM me....if you want the jpeg's sent to you for reference for groomers or yourself....

Have a good day!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> I think your groomer really listened to you!!! body longer, legs short and stream lined.... I really think she listened well!! Riley looks sooooo handsome!! The tilted head and then those eyes!!
> 
> I agree that explaining Sierra Style Cut bangs isn't easy....did I forget to send you /did you ask for the mini-tutorial to be send to you? So you could print them enlarged?
> 
> ...


Oh I forgot about the Sierra tuturial :frusty: what a dummie that would have help a lot...

I was really checking Ry's bangs out this morning and she actually did cut them with V's, I think the problem is the front ones are too short and not holding the other part back. If I push that visor back you can really see it better, I think that is why they look so crooked also. I bet in another week or two they will be exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you know, I think we are all attracted to these "little shaggy dogs" because they do not look manicured. In their own way they are rather "devil may care" little guys --- so It is always hard (at least for me) to see them looking less shaggy dog like. But you are right Leeann, it may even be perfect in a few days--It's amazing how fast they grow out.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann, I finally found this topic! That's one of the nicests of the least satisfying cuts I've seen yet. (Does that make sense?) Now that almost a week has passed, are you feeling better about it? Thank goodness, she didn't chop a bunch off and then you had to wait for it to grow out. 

Did you ever say what your DH said when he saw Riley that night?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Those bangs! How SWANK! Vogue! Fashionable chic in a librarian sort of way!! 

I really love the longer puppy cut! I think it looks great!  If I ever do cut Gucci, I'd go the longer look with a Sierra bang.

Although, I'm not topknot phobic for a boy. If I get a boy hav, I don't mind him being metrosexual. I'll keep away from pink, but he'd likely wear a topknot of the masculine variety 

LOL! How could we forget Cooper's bad day?  But..he's all grown back out now! 

Kara


----------

